# Valentine’s Roses Explode Back Into the Shop!



## Jeremy (Feb 14, 2020)

For their seventh year in a row, the Valentine's Roses have come back to the shop! These temporary gift-only collectibles are the perfect way to spread love around the forum during this 2020 Valentine's Day. Each rose costs 49 bells and will only last for a limited time before they wither away. Don't worry though, the same roses will come back to life next year, just like all of the roses you can see from previous years.





These roses will last until February 21st, similar to another lovely surprise we have this year! This will be our first Valentine's Day with our fancy new heart-shaped fireworks created by dizzy bone with magical blood-infused black powder. If you purchased the Magical Fireworks during the Red Balloon World Tour event, they will show in this new heart form for the rest of the week!




If hearts, roses, and love aren't your thing, don't forget that we'll be hosting our new Gaming Week starting this Sunday. Also check back later today for early signups for our Smash Bros and Pokemon tournaments.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2020)

Awesome!  Was stoked to see these last year, and am super glad they’re returning.  Time to gift a bunch of people Valentine’s Roses. I mean, what else am I going to use the TBT for anyway?

Also, that fireworks transformation looks cool.  :eyes:


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

yay! i can’t wait for gaming week to start :>


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Even more reasons to punch myself on not getting a firework.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2020)

FIREWORK
FIREWORK
FIREWORK
YES

Also yay the roses have returned, and I'm interested in this game week, never done it before.


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Roses look really nice tho


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2020)

yay, new fireworks


----------



## Jacob (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy valentines day everyone ♡


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 14, 2020)

game week sign ups yessss

- - - Post Merge - - -

why can't roses be gifted or displayed if bought from the shop


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Happy valentines day everyone ♡



happy valentines day!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2020)

The roses can't be gifted


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 14, 2020)

Hope everyone has a lovely day. 
Loving the new fireworks; totally what I had in mind!!


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 14, 2020)

Super pretty fireworks!
Happy valentines everyone <3


----------



## Nougat (Feb 14, 2020)

Oh yay! Happy Valentines day!

Love the fireworks, dizzy! Will go ahead and display them right now


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2020)

Cool, happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## Jas (Feb 14, 2020)

the fireworks and roses are so cute! happy valentine's, everyone!


----------



## Heyden (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Valentines Day!! The heart fireworks look amazing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> If hearts, roses, and love aren't your thing, don't forget that we'll be hosting our new Gaming Week starting this Sunday.



you should add a love tester to the arcade


----------



## Corndoggy (Feb 14, 2020)

happy valentines day. i love the roses, already gifted one off <3


----------



## glow (Feb 14, 2020)

the fireworks i'm slain


----------



## r a t (Feb 14, 2020)

happy valentine’s my lovely’s <3
i didn’t realise the fireworks collectible would get revamped for events/holidays!! v impressive and pretty xoxo


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice thing I got fireworks then!!


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2020)

Too bad I can't afford this. </3


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 14, 2020)

Oooh.. Smash Bros tournament. Might take a shot at it. I think I have a good shot at winning it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2020)

I unfortunately won't be buying any roses cause 49 bells is just a bit steep for me :,,,,,)


Love the fireworks though! I can't wait to see what other designs you guys come up with <33


----------



## cornimer (Feb 14, 2020)

The heart firework is SO CUTE! Dizzy you're amazing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2020)

Love the new Magical Fireworks!  I wish I had the funds to send all my friends a rose, but sadly I don't.  I love all of you, though! <3


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2020)

49 bells??? are you kidding i could buy 49 winter mittens with those

/s

also wow the fireworks are so cute o:


----------



## Noctis (Feb 14, 2020)

I've always hated that you could only display the rose for a limited time


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2020)

Strangely, every year with this. I'm usually never interested in these things. Same goes for the Christmas lights.


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 14, 2020)

Fireworks change is nice.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Strangely, every year with this. I'm usually never interested in these things. Same goes for the Christmas lights.



same tbh


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone else mad that we didnt have Wix Bachelorette?


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 16, 2020)

WHOO! New beautiful heart fireworks!


----------

